# [SOLVED] Phase Angles Help



## Mstrkurt (Jul 2, 2009)

Hey, i'm currently trying to understand Phase Angles. And how to calculate them on a calculator

If i had a:

10V Supply
10 Ohm resistor
and a 24mh Inductor

how would i calculate the Phase Angle? I know the voltage would lead the current as the circuit is inductive?


----------



## octaneman (May 13, 2009)

*Re: Phase Angles Help*

Hi Mstrkurt 



Here's a link explaining how to make your calculations.
http://www.intmath.com/complex-numbers/9-impedance-phase-angle.php


----------



## Mstrkurt (Jul 2, 2009)

*Re: Phase Angles Help*

Thank you very much


----------

